# What do you say about the holidays?



## JustFree (Sep 17, 2014)

What do you all say when someone asks, "so how was your Thanksgiving" or Christmas, when you spent it alone or someone took you in for Thanksgiving Dinner and even being very appreciative you felt uncomfortable like a 3rd wheel.
I don't want to be a downer and tell them the truth but I find it hard to really lie and put on the smiley face.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You could be honest or just say you ate a lot and ask them how theirs was.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I tell folks we were lucky enough to spend Thanksgiving with some very dear friends. And that's true.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

If its a friend or family member...why not tell them the truth? If you were lonely, tell them...odds are you will end up increasing the size of your support network.

If it's just an acquaintance or work colleague- then the standard "fine, how was yours?" is the way to go


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Pluto2 said:


> I tell folks we were lucky enough to spend Thanksgiving with some very dear friends. And that's true.


I like that.


----------



## JustFree (Sep 17, 2014)

All good. 
I suppose I am just over thinking it


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I have said "I sure missed kiddo but it was OK" although it's much easier now.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Decades ago I read that the "proper" response to polite inquiries about health, holidays, etc. is just to say "good" (with however much enthusiasm you feel is appropriate). 

I stick with that -- good or bad.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I have said "I sure missed kiddo but it was OK" although it's much easier now.


This is my standard Line.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

"Spent it with people who love me!"

Even if you were alone...it should still be true.


----------

